# New CCW holster



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey folks,

Just received my ccw holster in the mail. It is made by pagerpal.com It is pretty slick, it is difficult to see the concealed pistol. My CW9 fits well. I am wearing the holster without the gun to break in the leather. They have a video of the holster on their web site. Check it out. Have a good one

Joe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ummm, wouldn't you want to break in the leather with the gun in it? That way you're stretching the leather so the gun fits and you're actually able to draw the gun if you need to?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Good call Todd. 
Try some manual streching from the inside of the holster using your fingers.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Todd,

That would be the best way, but I don't have my CCW permit yet. Still waiting on paperwork.

Joe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

But you don't need a CCW permit carry at home. Break that holster in with the gun in it! :smt023


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I also prefer to have the unit in the holster for break in


----------

